

Effective Emacs - beffbernard
http://steve.yegge.googlepages.com/effective-emacs

======
mhb
Why not bind <Ctl> to caps-lock instead of swapping them - have <Ctl> on both
keys? Except for the rare people who actually use caps-lock.

~~~
metajack
That's exactly what I always do, and is easily done in both Mac OS X and in
most Linux distributions.

~~~
dimitar
In GNOME 2.24: "Keyboard Preferences" > "Layouts" > "Layout Options" > "Ctrl
key position" > "Make CapsLock an additional Ctrl" OR "Swap Ctrl and CapsLock"

You can use the same utility to swap Esc and CapsLock.

~~~
silentOpen
Broke my xmonad. :-(

------
travisjeffery
If you're just learning Emacs this is an essential piece of literature to read
to get you up to snuff on Emacs.

And always good to check back everyone once and a while for experts.

------
swombat
_Item 1: Swap Caps-Lock and Control_

 _On Mac OS X (Panther and Jaguar) you need to install a modified keyboard
driver_...

No you don't. Just open your Keyboard&Mouse preferences, select the "Keyboard"
tab, and click on the "Modifier Keys" button...

~~~
almost
You did when he wrote that article. And it was a right pain too...

------
mhb
For Windows, KeyTweak looks like a helpful free utility for remapping the
keyboard:

<http://webpages.charter.net/krumsick/>

------
capablanca
This is so fucking old.

~~~
jan_g
It's not old, it's just wrong to emphasize _the tool_ so much. Don't know
about the author, but being productive doesn't equal being masterful typist. I
had a member of the team, who was above average productive in notepad (yes,
notepad!) and I also had someone who was below average productive in emacs (I
always let the programmers decide, what tool they use). And I am not talking
about being fast, but about producing quality code.

~~~
jcl
While it could have been better phrased, he is correct that the "Effective
Emacs" post is old and well-known. It's been mentioned dozens of times on HN
-- so it's a little surprising that no one had yet submitted the link.

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=yegge+emacs+site%3A...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=yegge+emacs+site%3Anews.ycombinator.com&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=)

